# Umbrella rigs



## Bassthumb (Aug 22, 2008)

Is this legal in Ohio?

Www.tacklewarehouse.com/umbrellarig.html ?


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Bass-Chad (Mar 9, 2012)

I don't see why it wouldn't be, I have seen a few fellas with 6+ hooks catching gills from shore at Portage.


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

Can't quite make out your image but im Ohio on th A rig three hook limit but u can put blades om the other arms 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## JShort (Sep 16, 2011)

You can only have 3 arms with hooks in Ohio.


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

3 hook limit in ohio. It doesn't matter how you present those 3 hooks.

To learn more, search the tackle forum for *umbrella* or *alabama*.


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

Yes - but only with three hooks or less. The center bait should have the longest arm and will get bit the majority of the time. So putting a hook in that position is best. The fish really get torn up when the other arms have hooks.


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

Tokugawa said:


> Yes - but only with three hooks or less. The center bait should have the longest arm and will get bit the majority of the time. So putting a hook in that position is best. The fish really get torn up when the other arms have hooks.


Great advice 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## brownsbacker (Oct 20, 2011)

Check on the division of wildlife website there is a good article on its use in ohio. http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Default.aspx?tabid=23932


----------



## Bassthumb (Aug 22, 2008)

Thanks all. I was curious if the fish would be injured by the other hooks. I'm gonna avoid this. Looks cool and effective tho


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## josh617 (Jan 28, 2005)

i love that people are so concerned with the the fish being hurt, what about crankbaits and jerkbaits, those trebles end up everywhere. The A rig is no miracle rig but its prolly the best thing on those days when u see your fish suspend on the graph and the jig isnt gonna get it done, so far i have yet to have a fish get tangled in the rig but I ve only caught a dozen fish on it so far, biggest was pushing 5. One reason maybe that the wires on the one i use are a little shorter than most not sure, but dont knock it til u try it.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

josh617 said:


> i love that people are so concerned with the the fish being hurt, what about crankbaits and jerkbaits, those trebles end up everywhere. The A rig is no miracle rig but its prolly the best thing on those days when u see your fish suspend on the graph and the jig isnt gonna get it done, so far i have yet to have a fish get tangled in the rig but I ve only caught a dozen fish on it so far, biggest was pushing 5. One reason maybe that the wires on the one i use are a little shorter than most not sure, but dont knock it til u try it.


I agree with you. I've caught smallies, hybrids, a channel cat and a saugeye on the a-rig so far, and not a single fish had any hooks in it other than the one in it's mouth. This whole "fish getting torn up" excuse was brought on by the haters in the beginning of the debate. There is no way this rig could harm a fish worse than a 3 treble jerkbait wrapped in a gill plate,and there sure as heck isn't anyone asking for the state to ban those......

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

pfff, even single hooks can catch a fish by the eye. ive hooked fis through the nose, eyes gills, and the brains.......


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

Bad Bub said:


> I agree with you. I've caught smallies, hybrids, a channel cat and a saugeye on the a-rig so far, and not a single fish had any hooks in it other than the one in it's mouth. This whole "fish getting torn up" excuse was brought on by the haters in the beginning of the debate. There is no way this rig could harm a fish worse than a 3 treble jerkbait wrapped in a gill plate,and there sure as heck isn't anyone asking for the state to ban those.....


I would disagree with both of you on that.

http://www.tackletour.com/reviewumbrellarig101pt2pg2.html

It's not "haters"...it is just an honest assessment of what people have seen. 

Three treble jerkbaits do tear up the fish, and they typically have much smaller hooks (#2 or #4) than the 3/0 or bigger hooks used on the A-rig.


----------



## mischif (Jul 14, 2006)

I don't know why, but I am just not a fan of these rigs. They just seem un-legitimate to me....but maybe that is just me. I don't care if people use them as long as they follow the regulations...once you get past three hooks (5-6 hooks) you mine as well be throwing a net out there haha.


----------

